# Godzilla vs Kyuubi



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Apr 22, 2005)

It's the definitive Reptile King vs. the Kyuubi!

Who shall reign surpreme!!!

*votes for Godzilla due to fanboy reasons*


----------



## martryn (Apr 22, 2005)

I NEVER liked Godzilla.  Kyuubi gets my vote.


----------



## Elimination-X (Apr 22, 2005)

I kinda like Godzilla, but still voted Kyuubi, cause 1) I like him more. 2) He supposedly has many extreme kick-ass moves we haven't seen yet, so...


----------



## clockwork (Apr 22, 2005)

Kyuubi would probably win but Godzilla is mighty!
Thus him in my sig, at least it started out as him.


----------



## 512 (Apr 22, 2005)

Godzilla is cool... He gets my vote.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Apr 22, 2005)

kyuubi will own godzilla so he get my vote


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 22, 2005)

Kyuubi gets my vote


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 22, 2005)

Gojira. I'd like to see what Kyuubi could do to him, He's practically indestructable and regenerates. Not sure about Kyuubi though. Goji is probably larger and his atomic breath probably has more range than any of Kyuubi's blasts. Kyuubi might be equally destructive but Goji is the king of the monsters and has defeated several monsters hellbent on conquering Earth. I just cant see him losing this one. Unless its the pussy American Godzilla. Personally I think Godzilla vs the giant Statue Akatsuki are making would be a good battle. But even then I think he'd win. I mean he's reffered to as the most powerful/destructive weapon on earth for a reason. Its theorized even nukes would make him stronger. Kyuubi's more like a village destroyer. If him making Tsunami's with his tails etc. is true, itd be a crazy battle though.  I'd like to see all the Youma's vs Monster Island now.
BTW Im probably making a Godzilla FC this weekend, who'd like to join?


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Apr 22, 2005)

^
Yes, yes I would.


----------



## minou (Apr 22, 2005)

put me down for the club drukenyoshi

im with the drunk here in sayin that gozilla has helt his tittle for a while with watever came up against him so an interestin battle


----------



## Pinkaugust (Apr 22, 2005)

Godzilla loses, Kyuubi is both stronger (even without Yondaime's special kunai) and Godzilla isn't a ninja, it's just a freak of nature.. plus Godzilla doesn't have Kyuubi's killer-intent..
Kyuubi got my vote!


----------



## itachidattebayo (Apr 22, 2005)

Kyubi wins.....no special reason


----------



## atiss1 (Apr 22, 2005)

kyuubi like whoa


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Apr 22, 2005)

Godzilla Rawr


----------



## NarutoSitro (Apr 22, 2005)

Go Kyuubi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Lubay (Apr 22, 2005)

Kyubi destroyed a village of ninjas,godzilla destroyed a city of asians , id say Kyubbi would win


----------



## pnoypridz (Apr 22, 2005)

kyubi looks cuter so kyubi

godzila is butt ugly =P


----------



## Edclarinet (Apr 22, 2005)

Kyuubi would beat that tired lizard.  Godzilla would be Kyuubi's bitch  :


----------



## Arcanite (Apr 23, 2005)

Is there a recipe for charred lizard.  Kyuubi wins!


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that Kyuubi would maul off Godzilla's head.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 23, 2005)

Lubay said:
			
		

> Kyubi destroyed a village of ninjas,godzilla destroyed a city of asians , id say Kyubbi would win



A city of Asians with Tanks, Jets, Electric Wire grid defenses, Missiles up the wazoo etc. was completely helpless against him. Godzilla is virtually unstoppable. I dont know how he'd interact with a being made of pure chakra but my money is still on him. I personally think Destroyah could take out Kyubi with pure oxygen destroyer blasts. I dont even think Kyuubi is nearly as large as Godzilla has been but Im not sure on that one.
Damn need to figure out a good fc banner. Or maybe If I make the FC people will come make a banner...


----------



## Strider-Hiryu (Apr 23, 2005)

this is hard big fox with rabies vs a huge ass dinoreptile thing.
i lov zilla but logic says kyuubi


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Apr 23, 2005)

> i lov zilla but logic says kyuubi


 
logic??? Were talking about a radioactive dinosaur vs a ninetailed 1000 year old demon fox...... all logic  was lost the day Kishi started reading dragonball.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 23, 2005)

Strider-Hiryu said:
			
		

> this is hard big fox with rabies vs a huge ass dinoreptile thing.
> i lov zilla but logic says kyuubi



lol, a big firey fox, vs an extremely radioactive, atomic energy spewing, 300 foot tall mutated Dinosaur that takes lightning bolts, armor percing missiles, shells, rays, extremely corrosive acid, telepathic control attempts, giant Buzzaws, etc. like they were nothing. Even if Kyuubi could manage to penetrate his thick hide he'd regenerate the damage and send Kyuubi scurrying with a few blasts from his atomic ray, which is hot enough to melt synthetic diamond.

Anyway the Godzilla FC is now complete. Please click the banner in my sig if youre interested in joining!


----------



## supersajanas (Apr 24, 2005)

Kyuubi wins!


----------



## clockwork (Apr 24, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> Damn need to figure out a good fc banner. Or maybe If I make the FC people will come make a banner...



I will make one. It'll be like my other art though ^_^
I already have a neat idea.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 24, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> I will make one. It'll be like my other art though ^_^
> I already have a neat idea.



cool thx clockwork! lemme know if you want to be a co-owner too!


----------



## hover_malo (Apr 25, 2005)

godzilla is really old so kyuubi won't have any problem crushing that old lizard.


----------



## erfi (Apr 26, 2005)

Kyuubi wins...because it took a person standing on top of a toad using a forbidden jetsu to seal it...

Godzilla just die by tons of missles and stuff...


----------



## Shadow (May 18, 2005)

*Kyuubi vs Godzilla*

Pick your fav.monster!!!!!!

Kyuubi vs Godzillaaaaaaaaa


----------



## junidaime (May 18, 2005)

Kyuubi...because he is more agile


Doesn't it seem like Godzilla was actually trying to destroy tokyo, but it was just that he was so much of a clutz that he kept knocking buildings over?


----------



## Chouzu_Tao (May 18, 2005)

junidaime said:
			
		

> Kyuubi...because he is more agile



May not be much more agile than Final Godzilla. But anyways, I'm a goji fan first so I go with Godzilla. 



			
				junidaime said:
			
		

> Doesn't it seem like Godzilla was actually trying to destroy tokyo, but it was just that he was so much of a clutz that he kept knocking buildings over?



Isn't knocking buildings over apart of destroying Tokyo?


----------



## junidaime (May 18, 2005)

Chouzu_Tao said:
			
		

> Isn't knocking buildings over apart of destroying Tokyo?




Yes, but what I'm saying is that it always seemed (to me at least) that he was not trying to do it on purpose....


Gotta love the Godzilla suit


----------



## Shadow (May 18, 2005)

Ok just for the people who didnt know its a battle between Kyuubi vs Godzilla not who can destroy japan faster


----------



## junidaime (May 18, 2005)

I still say Kyuubi because he would ba able to outmanuver Godzilla


----------



## k-k-Kyle (May 18, 2005)

This isnt an even a competition anyone that says Godzilla is utterly incompetent...KYUUBI PWNS


----------



## Rokuijin (May 18, 2005)

Kyuubi GO!


----------



## Pinkaugust (May 18, 2005)

Kyuubi is foxxxy..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2005)

Hmm this is a tough one, I don't know if either could kill the other. Godzilla has insane regenerative powers that make her nearly invincible... then again so does Kyuubi. Kyuubi can destroy mountains with his tails, and create tidal waves or something.... Godzilla can breath that radioactive fire, and usually spends years under the ocean. They would probably both battle until one dies from old age.


----------



## WarDragon989 (Nov 19, 2005)

American Godzilla vs Kyuubi = Winner: Kyuubi
Japanese Godzilla vs Kyuubi = Winner: Kyuubi

Why i think this? According to information about the Kyuubi it has unlimited power as in mythology it fought for 100 years with the Snake monster, if i remember correctly. It has greater intellegence that Godzilla, and some of Kyuubi's attacked are more dangerous and brutal than Godzilla's. Both can heal themselves (cuts etc) from what i can remember. And Kyuubi's speed is faster than Godzilla.

So overall Kyuubi is the winner by miles.


----------



## Key (Nov 19, 2005)

going with kyubbi on this one.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, Godzilla can win.  He can crush, Naruto before he goes Kyuubi, lol.


----------



## kibawarrior (Nov 19, 2005)

kyubbi because well kyuubi destroyed montains godzilla destroyed a city


----------



## Sever (Nov 19, 2005)

Seriously fanboys and girls sided with Kyubi you need to do more research.  I bet my friend's money on Godzilla.  He too badass and Kyubi got beaten by villagers which I see too funny and how the hell he can whoop the king of monsters?  Roast Kyubi with radioactive aroma is coming right up.


----------



## FireEel (Nov 19, 2005)

*Godzilla Will Win.*

Seriously. Before you guys vote, you really need to know your stuff :S 

We can see that Kyuubi can take out villages of ninjas, create tsunamis and cause chaos.

Now we look at Godzilla, what can he do?

EVERYTHING.

Godzilla has stopped PLANET-DESTROYING MONSTERS and defeated them many times before.

Godzilla has taken the fight into space and won against crazily tough enemy monsters before. He doesn't need to breath, and he is indestructible, so he can survive in space.

Godzilla SLEEPS in the HEART of a volcano. Understand that the heart of a volcano is far hotter than the magma we see that flows out. I would say the heart of a volcano is impossibly hot.

Godzilla's atomic breath can destroy metor, monsters, or DIAMOND.

Godzilla is indestructible. Seriously. He has taken nukes, missiles, laser, beam, bullets, and about every weapon you can throw at him. If Godzilla wanted to walk forward, there is almost no force on Earth to stop him from moving on.

Godzilla is 100 metres long, and 120 metres long by the way.

Godzilla has fought 3 monsters at once before, and one which could move up to Mach 3, another was a God, and the last was a mutated dinosaur. He didn't just win them, he freaking tossed them around and sent them crashing into one another like he was toying with them.

Kyuubi is a youma, so what? Godzilla has defeated 3 Gods and absorbed their souls before


----------



## MagenkyoRoxorz (Nov 19, 2005)

ok if your gonna tell us kyubified fanboys to do our research, heres the research:
1. godzilla has had the spotlight for way longer than kyubi and if you take absolutely every amazing thing from each of his movies and leave out the weak points hes not godzilla anymore.
2. kyubi fucking waves his tails to cause earthquakes, is faster than zilla, and has the whole "always reborn" youma thing? WTF CAN BEAT HIM!


----------



## Sasori-Bot (Nov 20, 2005)

godzilla.  he outweights kyuubi by like 1000 pounds.


----------



## Sever (Nov 20, 2005)

MagenkyoRoxorz said:
			
		

> 1. godzilla has had the spotlight for way longer than kyubi and if you take absolutely every amazing thing from each of his movies and leave out the weak points hes not godzilla anymore.
> 2. kyubi fucking waves his tails to cause earthquakes, is faster than zilla, and has the whole "always reborn" youma thing? WTF CAN BEAT HIM!



1) Whats it gotta do with Godzilla being too long for spotlight?  Cuz he just badass and ass kicking mean killing monster.  Why you think he been long and still the spotlight?  Exactly.

2) Oh sure Kyubi caused earthquakes and such, big whoop.  He got his ass whooped by villagers, that is a pity.  Kyubi can't even finish A village, I'll say it again A VILLAGE.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 20, 2005)

Godzilla fights on a more destructive level than Kyuubi.  This goes to Godzilla due to sheer overpowering.  did you see any of the new ones?  His son's freaking badass.  Anyway I say Godzilla dropkick FTW


----------



## WarDragon989 (Nov 20, 2005)

> *Tale in the Legend of the Tailed Beasts：* This is a bijuu in the shape of a nine-tailed fox, and the strongest of them all. The reason he is so powerful is simple: Kyuubi has an unlimited amount of power, earning it the ?King of Bijuu? title. The power is generated by Kyuubi?s Fire Seal, and as a result, after battling for 100 years with Yamata no Orochi, it becomes exhausted; but Kyuubi continues standing, able to fight. It is also pretty cunning and smart.
> 
> *Situation in the Ancient War of the 9 Gods：* Battled 4 times; All of them victories
> 
> *Fate：* *Japanese Myth Appearance:* Kyuubi no Youko is the strongest (S Level) Bijuu of the Japanese Myth. Its body has a red fur; Kyuubi represents the element of Fire. Its abilities are incredible. Because it has never been defeated by any youkai, its total strength is unable to estimate. His tails create cyclones by spinning quickly, and Kyuubi proceeds to rip its enemies with its huge claws. At the same time his fur may shoot fireballs similar to meteorites endlessly, instantly destroying villages.



Summary:


Unlimited amount of power
Defeated 4 Gods
Tail can create cyclones
Huge claws rip apart
Strength unable to be estimated
He is smarter and more cunning than Godzilla
Has a fire seal which after battling for 100 years with Yamata no Orochi, it becomes exhausted; but Kyuubi continues standing, able to fight.
fur/tails may shoot fireballs similar to meteorites endlessly


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 20, 2005)

lol, I voted Kyuubi,,,, >< he is immortal  he willl never lose... XD I say Kyuubi beats 100 godzillai OMG!!! so true...

Godzilla is The King of Monster.
Kyuubi is The God of Monster.

EDIT:


----------



## FireEel (Nov 20, 2005)

WarDragon989, I believe that the Kyuubi we are talking about here is the Kyuubi from Naruto, and not from the Japan Myth.

By the way, when you say Kyuubi can create Tsunamis and Earthquakes, Godzilla can do things on a similar scale.

In one comic, Godzilla carried Gigan on his shoulder, then with his legs pushing apart, he freaking ripped a cut through the ground under him. Then he simply hurled Gigan into the enormous abyss(with a goodbye dose of Atomic Breath).

And why are we taking all the good points about Godzilla? Because this is what Godzilla is all about, King of Monsters.

Are we allowed to include Godzilla's Son in this? I think his son is stronger...

P.S : One point I forgot to mention about Godzilla is that he has incredible regeneration power, it works instanteously, healing any wounds in a while.


----------



## WarDragon989 (Nov 20, 2005)

well it wasn't specified on the first post but people instantly assumed that it was from Naruto (Naruto board, i know ) and I wanted to include the myth version, just to balance it out as i know that Godzilla could crush Kyuubi (Naruto) easily


----------



## Darts (Nov 20, 2005)

WarDragon989 said:
			
		

> Summary:
> 
> 
> Unlimited amount of power
> ...


whats fireballs gonna do to godzilla who lived in the heart of a vulcano
i doubt any cyclones could move godzilla
huge claws?...
smart? think of a strat kyuubi could use against godzilla
have you ever seen godzilla tire out?

also from your list kyuubi non naruto doesnt even have regen powers


----------



## WarDragon989 (Nov 20, 2005)

> whats fireballs gonna do to godzilla who lived in the heart of a vulcano
> i doubt any cyclones could move godzilla
> huge claws?...
> smart? think of a strat kyuubi could use against godzilla
> ...



He didn't exactly live down there, wasn't he trapped? then someone let him out or something? But still very good point.
Who said about only moving an object, it could be to distraction if Godzilla is unmovable
yeah they both have big claws don't they
well i am not Kyuubi am i  so who knows
no (well i haven't seen that many Godzilla films), but i have seen him retreat into the water when he can't win

Now as an overall point to this last one, there is not an unlimited database of Kyuubi knowledge, unlike Godzilla's films, TV series, comic books and games etc. The only thing we have seen is what the Kyuubi is meant to come out of the Kitsune and that is also limited. Other anime series have Kitsune and Kyuubi's in them, but in each series they differ, properly to fit into the plot or something else and not reflect the true Kitsune/Kyuubi, since not a great deal of information is out there and use what's out there. So does Kyuubi have regenerate powers? Unknown


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2006)

hard to say.

Both have regenerative skills........

Kyuubi is more agile, while Godzilla is stronger.

Anyway, on Godzilla destroying tokyo, it depends on which movie. In the original, and many others, you see him going out of his way to do it.

Recently, they released a movie where he fights three monsters, and you see him burning people just because they are there.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

gooodzilla would kick butt


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 1, 2006)

Godzilla and this is from the last time someone posted this battle or something very close to it:


			
				DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> It depends on which version of Godzilla youre talking about when you say he isnt agile. The latest version from Final Wars is 100 meters tall,but runs extermely fast and has reflexes that even beat out superman at times. He fought Angilas, King Seesar, and Rodan at the same time and had them crashing into eachother trying to attack them, then knocked Angilas around like a soccer ball, when all 3 monsters were super fast giving the most advanced futuristic flying battleships a very hard time. Rodan probably flew at mach 4 to top it all off.
> Not to mention Godzilla noticed a meteor coming to earth somehow, shot his ray at it and blew it up in outer space. Godzilla doesnt need to create Tsunami's, his full powered nuke breath in Godzilla Mothra King Ghidorah: Daikaiju Sokougeki (the 25th one) looked like a miniature nuclear explosion. He's fought off and killed Gods, Monsters built in the future and with futuristic technology, planetary conquering monsters including one that annihalated civilization on Mars and another with telekenetic powers and a huge arsenal, and even killed a dozen of the worlds most powerful monsters in a day of non stop battling. Not to mention Godzilla has a huge regeneration ability.
> 
> Kyuubi couldnt even conquer a village.
> ...


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 1, 2006)

Godzilla would get owned by Kyuubi.

he can handle three monsters if he wants, but none are fast as kyuubi.

and if the 4th was around where godzilla was, he'd get sealed too.

Final Wars showed Godzilla get his ass kicked by King Ghidora and then get help to win.  Some type of King of Monsters he is.  

Kyuubi owns this, Godzilla wouldn't be able to see the ass kickin he's gettin.  He can regenrate but he can still be beaten.


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 1, 2006)

^ Youre just biased against Godzilla because of that bank he ran on Ghidorah in 68. He's absorbed demons before though like in GMK. And rodan flies at mach 5, so Im sure he's as fast as kyuubi couldve possibly been. Godzilla fights planetary conquerors half the time, and threats to the world. He's out of the league of a village terrorizing Bijuu. 
Maybe baragon would have been a closer match.


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 1, 2006)

only reason Kyuubi is a village terrorizor is because naruto takes place in villages.  Rodan can fly at mach 5 all he wants, but Kyuubi moves way better than Rodan or Godzilla.  while Godzilla is taking all day to fire a blast, kyuubi would be jumping around shooting him up.


----------



## Yondy (Feb 1, 2006)

Kyuubi! Cray tail! ala!


----------



## FireEel (Feb 1, 2006)

repping 

Please read...the answer to the victor lies here...


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 1, 2006)

thread says pick ur favorite monster not who would win....

I like godzilla better.


----------



## K I S K E (Feb 2, 2006)

I say Godzilla.  Mecha Godzilla was owning his ass, but he didnt give up.  I mean, by all rights, he should have died.  And Jet Jaguar isn't this fight...But that reminds me...


----------



## Enzain (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess it would depend on which Godzilla it is, but I say Kyuubi would win because I think foxes are cute and lizards suck~


			
				unknowndanex said:
			
		

> and if the 4th was around where godzilla was, he'd get sealed too.


*imagines Godzilla sealed inside Naruto*


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 2, 2006)

Godzilla has still yet to truly beat Ghidora for me to give him a chance.  He cheated in Final Wars and then Ghidora got banked by like 10 monsters one time.  One on one, kyuubi kicks his ass.


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 2, 2006)

You can't pretend like Kyuubi is Ghidorah now. King Ghidorah destroyed all life on Venus when it had an advanced civilization. He has three heads that spit out powerful gravity rays  which Godzilla is weak to. Those flames Kyuubi chucks out arent going to affect him. Godzilla has had no problem surviving in lava for years or swimming in high pressure magma for weeks. I understand your anger over King Ghidorah getting tag teamed and banked in the past but your Goji hating campaing needs to stop unless you plan on starting a King Ghidorah FC.


----------



## Swimfan908 (Feb 2, 2006)

Emma Watson


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 2, 2006)

Coria said:
			
		

> Emma Watson


Word


----------



## Dommy (Feb 2, 2006)

I prefer fox. 
So I will go with Kyuubi.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 2, 2006)

Godzilla owns this one.  And this was disputed in another thread come to think of it.  Godzilla went from attacking advanced cities, to defending the planet, while Kyuubi doesn't really seem to be the type to be a planet threat...seems to be more of a village threat than anything else, though Kyuubi fought specialized Ninjas that could seal things.  I wonder if they could seal Godzilla.


----------



## spanishsamurai (Feb 4, 2006)

Kyuubi is a warrior, Godzilla just accidentally knocked over buildings.

Kyuubi > Godzilla


----------



## botoman (Feb 4, 2006)

Godzilla, pretty easily. Like DrunkenYoshimaster pointed out, if Kyuubi breathes fire it won't hurt Godzilla at all.


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 4, 2006)

spanishsamurai said:
			
		

> Kyuubi is a warrior, Godzilla just accidentally knocked over buildings.
> 
> Kyuubi > Godzilla



The American Godzilla maybe. And I think Kyuubi would beat the American one. But the true Godzilla is on a whole nother level. Several levels above in fact. He's a warrior who's defeated countless powerful giant monsters (whether mystical gods, robotic, earth mutants, or planet conquering space demons), space weapons, underwater nuclear warheads, military superweapons and fleets, biological threats designed specifically to defeat him etc. 

As far as accudentally knocking things over, he's set Tokyo ablaze in a sea of fire purposely a few times now (other cities like Osaka too), and he almost single handedly conquered Japan in 91 (well 92 in the hesei timeline though 91 is when the film came out). Only an Upgraded future made Ghidorah from over 200 years in the future was sent back in time to stop him, it got destroyed by Godzilla but not before carrying him several miles from the coast of Japan.


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 4, 2006)

like i said, naruto is based around villages so of course he is only showed attacking villages.  but just because its not based on attacks on planets, doesn't mean kyuubi couldn't handle it.

why would i compare ghidora and kyuubi anyway, kyuubi is much faster.  he doesn't have to use flames 100 percent of the time, he can just kick his ass.


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 4, 2006)

unknowndanex said:
			
		

> like i said, naruto is based around villages so of course he is only showed attacking villages.  but just because its not based on attacks on planets, doesn't mean kyuubi couldn't handle it.
> 
> why would i compare ghidora and kyuubi anyway, kyuubi is much faster.  he doesn't have to use flames 100 percent of the time, he can just kick his ass.



How do you know how fast Kyuubi is? If he's anything like Bunta and Shuukaku in their full size Id have to say he's much slower than Ghidorah who flies at mach 3 and makes hurricane force winds from his wings on top of shooting powerful destructive Gravity Rays. Besides Im pretty sure Kyuubi is much smaller too. manga pII spoiler: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 maybe that statue akatsuki is working on is Godzilla sized though


 

The manga got the idea for manda from Toho, he's been featured in two Godzilla movies thus far and is like a peon to Godzilla. They could be different sizes but the naruto one was about ready to swallow Gamabuntal


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 4, 2006)

don't they refer to Kyubbi's swiftness in naruto.  does kyuubi look like bunta or shuukaku.  no he's swift like a fox. 

a single swipe of one of kyubbi's tails can cause tsunamis and flatten mountains.  and we still haven't ween the full extent of his power.  but kyuubi is the strongest out of all the biju and considering he is a FOX, the swiftest. thats called common sense right there.

ghidora flying at mach 3 doesn't have anything to do with the fight considering when he fights godzilla, they fight slow as usual.  whereas if godzilla gets close to Kyuubi, kyuubi is fast enough to jump around him as well.  hmmmmmmm a giant fox and a giant dinosaur, i wonder who would be faster...........it so hard to figure out.

and considering they say nothing about size how can you state if he's smaller or not.  you be in DBZ threads saying they don't state the speed, but yet when it comes to Godzilla, now you talkin bout size and speed, things that aren't stated in the manga.

i'm not the bias one here.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 4, 2006)

*God*zilla would massacre Kyuubi


----------



## FireEel (Feb 5, 2006)

Godzilla is a threat to the planet.

Kyuubi is a threat to a ninja village.

Godzilla has defended Earth multiple times.

Kyuubi has defended Naruto multiple times.

Still need to ask?


----------



## unknowndanex (Feb 5, 2006)

yup, when Naruto expands to planets, then that can be used as comparison.  you can't really take advantage of Kishimoto worrying about villages and ninjas.  kyuubi isn't the main star its naruto, but godzilla is the star of GODZILLA so of course he's doing more stuff.

thats like comparing feats of Thor in a Spiderman comic
to feats of Superman in a Superman comic


----------



## TDM (Feb 5, 2006)

I say Godzilla.

For reasons already stated >_>


----------



## Nyat (Feb 5, 2006)

unknowndanex said:
			
		

> yup, when Naruto expands to planets, then that can be used as comparison.  you can't really take advantage of Kishimoto worrying about villages and ninjas.  kyuubi isn't the main star its naruto, but godzilla is the star of GODZILLA so of course he's doing more stuff.
> 
> thats like comparing feats of Thor in a Spiderman comic
> to feats of Superman in a Superman comic


So true. You can't really say that Kyuubi is less of a threat because we've only seen him threaten one village (full of Ninjas mind you). Given enough time he could destroy countries and even civilization if no one seals him.

However we haven't really seen Kyuubi in action other than him breifly kicking some Konoha ass in the very beginning. So without knowing the true extent of his abilities I'm more apt to side with a draw.


----------



## eight tails demon (Apr 18, 2006)

*Kyuubi vs Godzilla*

Who would win?

Id give 3 to one on Kyuubi

Godzilla got his radioactive fire breath and his super cool moves but kyubbi would just rip him a new one.

Kyuubi vs Voltron

This one I dunno kind of up in the air cause voltrons got a sword and like a 300-0 record of killing his enemies so?


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 18, 2006)

Godzilla!
Radiation beats fire.
plus, Zilla has thick skin and a regeneration factor.
(don't F with me, I wrote an 100% term paper on the topic)


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 18, 2006)

kyuubi would kill godzilla.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 18, 2006)

I will argue this to the death!


----------



## nine tail demon fox (Apr 18, 2006)

i think that kyuubi would win but godzilla would give him some wounds


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 18, 2006)

This was the wrong day to start this thread.
(I got my "King of Lizards" shirt on and everything)


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 18, 2006)

I have Kyuubi just blowing him away!


----------



## Naruto 11 (Apr 18, 2006)

Kyubbi would own him. He would take him out with just one of his tails. No questions asked.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 18, 2006)

kyubi owns. 
i think the right place for this thread is outskirt battldome, correct me if i am wrong pls.


----------



## Slips (Apr 18, 2006)

Which Godzilla ??? 

Quite frankly some versions of Godzilla could wipe the floor with Kyuubi. In fact 90% of the version's would


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah, this thread should probably move


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 18, 2006)

Kyuubi would eventually kill Godzilla, and also Godzilla doesn't have a chance against Kyuubi, and I know that Kyuubi would win since of it's great speed.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 18, 2006)

What a moving argument...


----------



## Daikage (Apr 18, 2006)

How in the hell would Kyuubi beat Godzilla?

Godzilla is resistant to Kyuubi's attacks and has fought monsters much more fierce like that three-headed dragon thing and Mech-Zilla. 

Godzilla is indestructable and extremely intelligent. 

Plus Godzilla can nuke (so to speak) Kyuubi. Therefore, how in the hell could Kyuubi be able to harm Godzilla.

It seems that some of you are suffering from a case of mental retardation if you actually think Kyuubi would have a chance against a veteral beast.

I agree that Kyuubi could hold his own against the Godzilla from the U.S. motion picture. 

But the Japanese Godzilla is a god. Afterall you can't spell Godzilla, without god.


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 18, 2006)

Erm...Let me quote this to you Daikage. Don't call me a mental retard, and for one I am not. If you would like to keep this up. I can report you.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah Daikage, I'm glad your on my side but don't be a jerk about it.

ANYWAY Checkit out:


----------



## Slips (Apr 18, 2006)

At least he knows about Godzilla 90% of the peeps here have just gone for the Kyuubi fanboy route


----------



## Zhero (Apr 18, 2006)

Godzilla = Owned


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm going to go start a pole in the Battledome 
(where this belongs)
BRB


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 18, 2006)

i would say godzilla cause he can cause millions of japenese people to run for thier lives and scream godzilla


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 18, 2006)

*Godzilla vs. Kyubii !*

Strongest Biiju vs. King of Lizards.
Which of these Titans would win in an all out battle?
Let's have a clean fight!  I want well thought out arguments...
*BEGIN!*


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 18, 2006)

Here's the Battledome thread complete with pole.
*here*
Vote for G-MAN!


----------



## Woofie (Apr 18, 2006)

Been done quite a few times before:

One
Two
Three (obviously the thread starter was one some kind of drugs when he made this one)

Godzilla ftw, btw.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 18, 2006)

Just because I consume copious amounts of mind altering chemicals, doesn't mean... Wait... what were we talking about?

I only started this thread because someonestarted one in the wrong section and without a poll.  Didn't think I needed to search.  Anyway, it's a good topic.

*shrug*
consider me pwned


----------



## Slips (Apr 18, 2006)

ninjafu said:
			
		

> I'm going to go start a pole in the Battledome
> (where this belongs)
> BRB




I would'nt dude its been done about 10 times 

Godzilla has won most of them too


----------



## Woofie (Apr 18, 2006)

ninjafu said:
			
		

> Just because I consume copious amounts of mind altering chemicals, doesn't mean... Wait... what were we talking about?


Nuuu, I didn't mean you, I meant the guy who made the third thread.  (Kyuubi vs. 1000 Godzillas? WTF? o.o)

Although he was probably joking anyway. And for all I know you might have consumed copious amounts of mind altering chemicals before creating this too, but that ain't none of my business. 

'Tis an interesting topic, yup... it'll be even more interesting when we see what Kyuubi can do though. ^_^


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 18, 2006)

Really? Cause whatever Kyubii does, It won't mean squat if Godzilla is about.
(bait... BAIT!)


----------



## Etude (Apr 18, 2006)

I used to collect Godzilla movies and I was a big fan but any reasonable Godzilla fan would know that the Kyuubi is much more powerful than Godzilla.

For one thing, Godzilla movies are very inconsistant. In one movie ("Destroy All Monsters!") It takes Godzilla, Rodan, Larvae Mothra, Baragon, Anguirus,  and Varan to defeat King Ghidorah. Then, later, in "Godzilla vs King Ghidorah" Godzilla alone beats King Ghidorah twice (Normal King Ghidorah and Mecha-King Ghidorah). 

After that, he's defeated by Mature Mothra and Battra. Also, Godzilla was killed in the last 'Godzilla VS. *' movie by Destroyah (a monster stronger and bigger than Godzilla...look it up). Though, he was later revived for future movies like Godzilla 2000, Tokyo S.O.S, Final Wars, and All Out Monster Attack!

Take it from a Godzilla fan...Kyuubi would waste Godzilla.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 18, 2006)

Etude said:
			
		

> I used to collect Godzilla movies and I was a big fan but any reasonable Godzilla fan would know that the Kyuubi is much more powerful than Godzilla.
> 
> For one thing, Godzilla movies are very inconsistant. In one movie ("Destroy All Monsters!") It takes Godzilla, Rodan, Larvae Mothra, Baragon, Anguirus,  and Varan to defeat King Ghidorah. Then, later, in "Godzilla vs King Ghidorah" Godzilla alone beats King Ghidorah twice (Normal King Ghidorah and Mecha-King Ghidorah).
> 
> ...



Yeah what he said.......


----------



## FireEel (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay...we have Godzilla, a big green guy who fire beams with the power of nukes, lives in a volcano, saves Earth multiple times, doesn't need to breath, absorbs Demon-Gods(Kyuubi is a Demon God for your info) into him, knocked out the world's most powerful pyshic in seconds, has regeneration comparative to Wolverine, gets holes torn into him by a super submarine in his guts, and destroys monsters sent back in time by civilisations of the future!

[yesy]​_Soul​_Link​_-​_03​_[25FEE513].avi

That is a compilation of Godzilla's power and achievements, to prove how strong he is.

And here's a very very summarised version of my message...

Godzilla Specs
100 Metres tall
120 Metres long
60,000 Tonnes or more (thanks to unknowndanex who cleared this weight issue up)

Godzilla is always referred to as The King of Monsters, and was also hailed as The Most Destructive Weapon on Earth.

Godzilla's atomic breath has burned holes through reflected synthetic diamond.

Godzilla was once attacked by the world's most powerful psychic...and he knocked her out easily in a couple of seconds with his mind power.

Godzilla has a powerful nova attack, which is basically a shockwave he releases from his body whenever monsters get a little too close for comfort. This attack is apparently even stronger than his usual atomic breath. In one movie, Mothra came flying to Godzillas face and scattered electric attacks, then Godzilla retaliated by releasing a nova that severely damaged Mothra, sending her crashing hundreds of metres away and almost dying.

Simply put, Godzilla in terms of weight, is 2500 times the size of King Kong, incase you are thinking of a Godzilla VS King Kong match up AGAIN. 

Oh yeah, Godzilla's radioactive breathe has the power of a small nuclear bomb at full blast. Just watch "Godzilla, Mothra and King Gidorath"

Godzilla can also regenerate himself from wounds so quickly it is at times, comparable to Wolverines.

Godzilla is so strong he once split the Earth underneth him into half and hurled a 25,000 tonnes monster(Gigan) down. Another time, the force of his power was so great, the plates actually shifted under him while he was battling larva Battra in the ocean, and they both sank under the ocean bed and were engulfed by lava(though both survived).

Godzilla goes into space sometimes, he doesn't actually need to breath.

Godzilla SLEEPS in the core of Volcano sometimes, and for your info, the core of a Volcano is fucking hot, much more than the magma.

Godzilla once destroyed a metor just by shooting at it.

Godzilla once fought three demon Gods, killed them, and then proceeded to absorb their souls into him. Kyuubi is a demon God for your info.

A super powerful submarine once went into Godzilla's stomach through his open mouth, then proceeded to fire high-penetration anti-monster missiles in his internals, blasting holes through Godzilla's body, before going out through those holes. Godzilla survived.

Godzilla has defeated PLANET-DESTROYING monsters before.

There were also insanely strong monsters created by civilisations of the FUTURE that were sent back in time to destroy Godzilla, and he defeated them all

It has been theorized that if Godzilla Prime was to die, his resulting nuclear meltdown would take down Earth itself.

P.S : Destroyah managed to kill papa Godzilla only because he was the rebirth monster of the first Godzilla's remains. So in short, Destroyah is pretty much an improved Godzilla, no surprise he could win.


----------



## Etude (Apr 19, 2006)

FireEel said:
			
		

> Okay...we have Godzilla, a big green guy who fire beams with the power of nukes, lives in a volcano, saves Earth multiple times, doesn't need to breath, absorbs Demon-Gods(Kyuubi is a Demon God for your info) into him, knocked out the world's most powerful pyshic in seconds, has regeneration comparative to Wolverine, gets holes torn into him by a super submarine in his guts, and destroys monsters sent back in time by civilisations of the future!
> 
> [yesy]​_Soul​_Link​_-​_03​_[25FEE513].avi
> 
> ...



...I don't know where to start...so much useless info. He can fight in space? Ok, so? He is the "king of monsters"? Ok, so what? Hes destroyed a meteor? And? ... you see where I'm getting at.

Technically every monster in Godzilla is a PLANET-DESTROYING monster if you just let them run loose(I know you're talking about G2K).

Godzilla is a strong monster no doubt, but he will never be strong enough to defeat the Kyuubi. It's much more agile and its full range of abilities haven't been revealed yet. I've no doubt that the black chakra ball would be able to kill Godzilla. The thing about a monster like Kyuubi is that the whole "creates tsunamis with its tail and causes earthquakes with its roar" thing is just a way to gauge its powers. Kyuubi is, for the most part, immortal, and is in another league than big G.

Also, Godzilla is not always fighting at his maximum potential. His nuclear strength laser blasts are usually active when he's really pissed off or has been powered by some external energy source (like in VS. Space Godzilla or the end of VS. Destroyah or VS. Mecha-Godzilla). In most Godzilla fights whenever he fires his lasers the monsters just recoil somewhat.  Some even just shrug it off like it's nothing (inconsistencies).

And for your info Godzilla was also killed by Super Mecha-Godzilla and then later revived by Rodan ... no meltdown. And if I remember correctly, he was also beaten (and he bled profusely) in VS. Biollante.

The 3 demon gods movie, I don't recall seeing that one. I really hope you don't mean King Caeser because that was no demon god.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey, at least Godzilla wasn't defeated by a puny human.

(although, I'll bet Chuck Norris would waste Godzilla...)


----------



## Etude (Apr 19, 2006)

ninjafu said:
			
		

> Hey, at least Godzilla wasn't defeated by a puny human.
> 
> (although, I'll bet Chuck Norris would waste Godzilla...)



Thanks for that insightful and well though-out post.

...

I'm really tired of people comparing things by non-related 'feats'.


----------



## zizou (Apr 20, 2006)

how many threads about this fight?  =|

Kyuubi wins.


----------



## FireEel (Apr 20, 2006)

I am talking about Godzilla Prime being killed, not the lesser ones like the first Godzilla and so on.

When papa Godzilla died, the only reason Earth wasn't destroyed was because his son was there to absorb the nuclear excess.

Oh, and the one where Godzilla absorbs 3 demon gods is in Godzilla, Mothra and King Ghidorah.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 21, 2006)

i cannot believe godzilla is winnning this. kyuubi would mess up godzilla in a second. kyuubi has crazy amounts of chakra, godzilla has meezly firebreath. kyuubi wins this, hands down.


----------



## FireEel (Apr 21, 2006)

Did you even read my earlier posts? Or are you the type to skip everything?


----------



## zizou (Apr 21, 2006)

kyuubi would eat gozilla ;P


----------



## Nikuu (Apr 21, 2006)

Gojilla.
He would kick some major arse... not the american Godzilla, Japanese. That Godzillas crazy.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 21, 2006)

FireEel said:
			
		

> Did you even read my earlier posts? Or are you the type to skip everything?


not really I just don't feel like reading a bunch of boring crap.


----------



## zizou (Apr 21, 2006)

^ lol that's so rude ;P


----------



## FireEel (Apr 22, 2006)

I can't believe Kyuubi is draw with Godzilla.

He's just a gigantic nine-tails fox that has a lot of chakra and can create measly tidal waves with his tails...

Godzilla meanwhile can destroy Earth and absorb the souls of demon Gods. Beat that 

The King of All Monster's gonna absorb Kyuubi into himself and get even stronger!


----------



## zizou (Apr 22, 2006)

^actually you're assuming kyuubi can only do that


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 23, 2006)

I say Kyuubi considering a high-powered chakura bomb would stop anything godzilla has in his "goodie-bag" of doom. Kyuubi FTW


----------



## FireEel (Apr 23, 2006)

I can't really see how Kyuubi can survive a fight with Godzilla.

If it were any other monster, Kyuubi would definitely have the victory, there's no doubt Kyuubi is freaking strong, and pretty much immortal, as Kyuubi's a demon god.

But here's where the problem lies...Godzilla would fight and overpower Kyuubi eventually, and then absorb Kyuubi. If it were any other monster(only the strong ones like King Ghidorah), they would at most, take down Kyuubi, but Kyuubi wouldn't die, and would keep going on.

Unless Kyuubi manages to pull out some ice attack, which is one of the only two weaknesses of Godzilla(the other being, if I am not wrong, neutron jammer or something. It fucks up Godzilla's radioactive body).

Godzilla has taken more vicious beating than any other monster, lighting, toxic, oxygen destroyer, bio weaponrys, missiles, drills, submarine in the stomach, even chain saws, you name it.

Godzilla has a regeneration comparable to Wolverine, it's not that the tanks and planes and stuff don't hurt him, it's that he regenerates too damn fast.

Also, Godzilla doesn't tire out, he is the embodiment of strength and power, which is why so many aliens as well as the government want his DNA. The only way to actually weaken Godzilla was to suck his energy away.

Even if Kyuubi was to actually pull something out of his ass and defeat and actually kill Godzilla(a pretty much damn near-impossible task). Godzilla's meltdown would destroy Earth, and I don't think Kyuubi can survive in space. And who knows? The same cycle could continue, the remains of Godzilla would be reborn as Destroyah, and somewhere, somehow, the same aliens may decide to teleport back into time to save Godzilla prime again.

Godzilla do not stand alone, when the aliens teleported King Ghidorah back into the time of the dinosaurs to wipe out Godzilla's ancestor, Mothra came back in time to stop him too. Granted, King Ghidorah resulted in the extinction of the dinos, but the Godzillanosaurus survived to be Godzilla.

To defeat Godzilla would be to defeat a line that has went on since the time of the dinos. I don't think Kyuubi is capable of that.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 23, 2006)

Godzilla as a whole is inefficant (sorry if that's spelled wrong). there are so many different versions and then america just made da process worse. I can see Kuubi Pwning old school Godzlilla. . .but if were talking the new versions like godzilla 2000 then Kyuubi might have a way harder time.


----------



## Blood Stained Sand (Apr 23, 2006)

Depends-thru the films Godzilla's power has fluctuated greatly, however in all but his weakest forms he will pwn (pardon my L33t)  Kyubii. You just can't compete with something that is as powerfull as Godzilla, no matter how much the fanboys  love Naruto.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 23, 2006)

GODlizard wins. Flawless victory. Fatality.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 23, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> GODlizard wins. Flawless victory. Fatality.


 
  that's the worse use of mortal combats finshing Quetes ever. . .


----------



## Kakashis_grl_Ice (Apr 24, 2006)

I will have to vote for Kyuubi, he's totally going to pwn Godzilla. XD fried lizard anyone, I heard it tastes like chicken.


----------



## FireEel (Apr 24, 2006)

Kakashis_grl_Ice said:
			
		

> I will have to vote for Kyuubi, he's totally going to pwn Godzilla. XD fried lizard anyone, I heard it tastes like chicken.



Godzilla's immune to any amount of heat Kyuubi can produce, he lives in the core of a volcano afterall


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 24, 2006)

Million's of japanese people cant be wrong, Godzilla FTW


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 29, 2006)

Kyubii because he has 8 more tails


----------



## Pugperson1 (Dec 15, 2006)

*My first post *

This is my first post so dont start messing with me saying that im new and dont know the facts about these guys because unlike a few of you i like looking at godzilla from the more recent incarnations of him such as GFW goji (gojira is his japanese name) and I also know a few important facts about Kyuubi cause ive looked at numerous credible sites such as wikipedia and other more credible sources to get this info so enjoy my first post(oh and sorry i never like putting periods). 

From what ive gathered Kyuubi is the most powerful of the tailed beasts and has a limitless amount of chakra(plz tell me if i spelt it wrong). He also has his powerful nine tails each said to have the power to destroy a mountain not to mention his giant claws which he uses to rip his opponents to shreds, and his regenerative abilities that are important in keeping him in the fight.

Godzilla however I have much more data on. He has near instint regeneration that heals even the most severe of wounds. His radioactive beam has more power than the H bomb(toho the creators of godzilla said so themselves) and is 100 meters tall(328 feet) and also weighs in at an astounding (at most) 60,000 tons. 


To the fight!: Godzilla has displayed the ability to shoot down targets moving at mach 3 so i personally think that speed isnt a problem for godzilla who also has infinite stamina same as kyuubi but godzilla is also very beam happy and shoots in quick succesion. from what ive read you all think that once kyuubi gets up close its all over for goji but thats where your wrong because aside from his incredible range( he shot a meteor that was just entering orbit) he also has great HtH skills to do physical damage(plz tell me if i spelt that wrong too) and has displayed the ability to beat his enemies when he needs to get up close.

with that said, godzilla can regenerate any damage kyuubi can inflict but that doesnt count kyuubi out because kyuubi could cause alot of physical and cuncussive damage with his tails. not to mention he can rgenerate any small wounds(goji never realyy inflicts small wounds) that goji might inflict.

I see a very tough battle with neither being able to outlast the other(both have infinite stamina) and could drag this fight for years for all i care but to cut a long story short.......


i see this......... goji and kyuubi start fighting and goji(being himself) starts firing his powerful beam. kyuubi dodges and runs in for a physical brawl but soon finds to his dismay godzillas not as defensless in a physical conflict the he first appears and soon finds himself getting clawed and bashed by goji. his reaction is quick as he too starts slashing and biting. (i see this going on for a long time) then kyuubi realizes that goji is tougher than he first appears(he has small but VERY starong arms) and attempts to flee. goji catches him by one of his many tails and tosses him into the a near by forest. kyuubi has suffered a broken rib and a few sore limbs but quickly heals but as soon as he gets up hes met by a flash of blue light and is nuked then and there ( from here on its over for kyuubi because goji managed to floor a 40,000 ton moster in one shot which i doubt kyuubi weighs) and even if he survived hed be in absolutly NO condition to fight because half his friggen body was just incinerated




winner: godzilla  

loser: kyuubi  


(dont even bother saying that i know nothing of goji cause ive been a huge fan for practically all my life)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 15, 2006)

Which Godzilla?

And this vs. thread doesn't belong to the Meta-Battledome.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2006)

He's the king of all monsters for a reason. Gojira wins.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't think Godzilla would win.  All the films I've seen him in, he just seems so slow next to the speeds the Kyuubi is capable of.


----------



## Orion (Dec 16, 2006)

Wesley said:


> I don't think Godzilla would win.  All the films I've seen him in, he just seems so slow next to the speeds the Kyuubi is capable of.


naruto kyuubi is a little girl compared to the myth,godzilla has litterally killed and absorbed gods,and kyuubi has no speed feats whatsoever what are you smoking.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 16, 2006)

myth?

kyuubi is god of immortal.

the end.​


----------



## Orion (Dec 16, 2006)

myth wins,naruto one doesnt.


----------



## Kakuzu (Dec 16, 2006)

Kyuubi turns poor Godzilla to ash.


----------



## Art of Run (Dec 16, 2006)

What godzilla?


----------



## TRTrunks (Dec 16, 2006)

if were talking about the 70's Godzilla,  Kyuubi beats the crap out of him, yuubi is fast and angry


----------



## Orion (Dec 16, 2006)

TRTrunks said:


> if were talking about the 70's Godzilla,  Kyuubi beats the crap out of him, yuubi is fast and angry



again if this is naruto kyuubi it has no speed feats whatsoever.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 16, 2006)

Kyuubi as in Naruto Kyuubi? Or Sperated Kyuubi...

Godzilla killed Japan, Kyuubi killed Konoha; Konoha is a tiny place in Japan


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 16, 2006)

Godzilla has killed Gods and absorbed their power.  The Kyuubi is way below a God in power.


----------



## Shinkirou (Dec 16, 2006)

If this is myth Kyuubi then he wins, but if not then Godzilla has this in the bag. From what I can remember from way back when, when I used to watch all the Godzilla movies, he's pretty damn overpowered. I can see Kyuubi putting up a decent fight but I cant see him winning.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 16, 2006)

Poor fanboys...Godzilla rapes Kyuubi


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 16, 2006)

Myth kyuubi rapes godzilla


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 16, 2006)

holy crap, i bet 90% of the people who voted or said that kyuubi would beat the hell out of godzilla have never seen the newest godzilla version ONLY the showa version i bet.

let's see here. GODZILLA is a LOT bigger than kyuubi and of course alot heavier.

THE ONLY *WEAKNESS* Godzilla has is Oxygen Destroyer. Only Destoroyah has this weapon. *NO ONE ELSE.*

onto Heisei version, I think this one is the slowest and the biggest. It might be the best version since this godzilla is considered evil and good. Showa would beat kyuubi because it knows martial arts and it is a good godzilla.

Millennium godzilla (specifically the final wars version) would absolutely destroy Kyuubi, hands down.

This version has the combined version of both the Showa and Heisei. If Kyuubi can blow up an *ASTEROID* speeding towards earth going 43349043 mph AND can survive a *BLACK HOLE* projectile flunged at him, then we'll talk.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 16, 2006)

^myth kyuubi is immortal


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 16, 2006)

we are not talking about myth kyuubi, firemind.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 16, 2006)

holy crap, i bet 90% of the people who voted or said that kyuubi would beat the hell out of godzilla have never seen the newest godzilla version ONLY the showa version i bet.

let's see here. GODZILLA is a LOT bigger than kyuubi and of course alot heavier.

*THE ONLY WEAKNESS* Godzilla has is *Oxygen Destroyer*. Only Destoroyah has this weapon. NO ONE ELSE.

onto Heisei version, I think this one is the slowest and the biggest. It might be the best version since this godzilla is considered evil and good. Showa would beat kyuubi because it knows martial arts and it is a good godzilla.

Millennium godzilla (specifically the final wars version) would absolutely destroy Kyuubi, hands down.

This version has the combined version of both the Showa and Heisei. If Kyuubi can blow up an *ASTEROID* speeding towards earth going 43349043 mph AND can survive a *BLACK HOLE* projectile flunged at him, then we'll talk.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 16, 2006)

and why is the poll closed?...


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Dec 16, 2006)

My god, what a bunch of tards. Godzilla need only step on Kyuubi and it's done.

But Myth Kyuubi (Kitsune) Would be a different story


----------



## Shinkirou (Dec 16, 2006)

First off, thats a pretty badass picture of myth Kyuubi.

Second thing, what can Kyuubi do to Godzilla? From what I can tell Kyuubi is a being of fire so hes unlikely to use ice, and Godzilla is in no way affected by fire. Godzillas regeneration also keeps the Kyuubi from being able to effectively injure Godzilla because he'd auto heal any damage thats inflicted. His fire breath has the power of a small nuke and that alone has dwarfed anything that we've heard the Kyuubi can do. Hell, if Godzilla dies, the radiation from his death would probably kill the Kyuubi.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 16, 2006)

The only way I can see Kyuubi damage Godzilla is by agile melee attacks, and Kyuubi is way faster than Godzilla is.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 16, 2006)

Godzilla still took out 3 gods.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 17, 2006)

Movie Godzilla would lose.

Comic Godzilla would win.

Godzilla escaped a black hole.


----------



## potential (Dec 17, 2006)

Myth Kyubi would win. fOR THE RECORD GODZILLA MIGHT BE BETTER BUT kYUBI IS WAY Bigger than Godzilla


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 17, 2006)

bigger? i dont think so.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 17, 2006)

When did he kill three gods?  The thing with Godzilla monsters is that they're really just big versions of whatever animals they happen to be with laZeR bEmAS!  He never had to deal with a truly divine or spiritual being.


----------



## SharinganKakashi16 (Dec 17, 2006)

you know I have seen "Final Wars", but also I have seen the very first godzilla labeled "Gojira" where godzilla was actually killed by men. 
Godzilla has been killed many times throughout his fruitful history. 
In Godzilla vs mothra he was defeated by two under developed mothras. In "Mothra Battle for the Earth" again mothra lays down a whooping upon godzilla. In "Godzilla vs Space Godzilla" Godzilla very narrowly escapes with her own life as well as the life of her son. Mechaking Ghidorah as well distiributed a mighty curb stomping on Godzilla in "Godzilla vs Mechaking Ghidorah" In "Giant Monsters all out attack" Godzilla was defeated by king Ghidorah. Godzilla is not undefeatale as sengoku gensui seems to think.
and to you who posted that godzilla defeated 3 gods, he has faced two but he has only ever beat one king ceaser, he has gone up against mothra but every time he goes up against mothra he loses


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 17, 2006)

^ you mean ghidorah, right? 

anyway, as someone stated before, godzilla has fought enemies tougher than naruto monsters.

this is why godzilla would beat kyuubi.


----------



## SharinganKakashi16 (Dec 17, 2006)

I stated ghidorah in there, or are you implying that the first godzilla movie was called ghidorah? If so  Link removed then do some research, or better yet try not to be so vague in your post I have no idea to what you are referencing


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Dec 17, 2006)

Naruto Kyuubi gets pwned by Godzilla

Myth Kyuubi pwns Godzilla


----------



## potential (Dec 17, 2006)

SO trees go up to Godzillas shins


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 17, 2006)

SOO gaara on shukaku's head showed that the comparison of both humans and monsters arent that significant.


----------



## Azure-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

it's a shame that Godzilla regenertation is only because of his resilience...it's a good thing to be Immortal in battles like these, as for Rilds' myth Kyuubi there isn't any other reason to explain...


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 18, 2006)

so you still think that naruto kyuubi would win over godzilla?

its understandable that myth kyuubi would win, but,  if its naruto kyuubi, i dont see how it will stand a chance against godzilla.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 18, 2006)

SengokuGensui said:


> so you still think that naruto kyuubi would win over godzilla?
> 
> its understandable that myth kyuubi would win, but,  if its naruto kyuubi, i dont see how it will stand a chance against godzilla.



I reckon it's THE Kyuubi, not Naruto Kyuubi, when I first saw the thread I thought 'giant vs giant'


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, this is Naruto Forums. When someone says Kyuubi, the average poster immediately thinks the Naruto Kyuubi.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 18, 2006)

Instead of neg repping, perhaps you should read my posts a little harder.
when did i say the first godzilla movie was about ghidorah?  
i guess you with the 16 makes the murky waters clearer.

and obviously, from my standpoint and others, you are the one who is blurting out nonsense.

and the shukaku statement wasnt even directed towards you. just because i ignored your post doesnt mean you have to be on the offensive and neg rep me lol. get off my nuts :|


----------



## exmorte (Dec 18, 2006)

Hrmm King of Monsters, VS Giant Demon Fox thing.

Now we know that the kyuubi can be defeated (sealed w/e) by a human, and that godzilla has been sealed by humans as well (the only godzilla that ever really died IMO was meltdown and the first) But current godzilla is stronger than original and isn't melting from the inside like the first.

Anyways both can be beaten, it just took THE ENTIRE NATION OF JAPAN (with technology) to beat a weaker version of Godzilla, while a single ninja village (which is smaller than japan btw) defeated Kyuubi (who was arguably in its prime). 

I think I will go with the guy who takes on monsters capable of eradicating the human race over the Fox that got sealed into a baby... 
But thats me.

Incase you didnt read that (lazy bum) To put it shortly Godzilla > Kyuubi.


----------



## SharinganKakashi16 (Dec 18, 2006)

well sengokugensui I got confused you had a carrot in your message so I suposed you were talking about me since I was the one who had posted before you


----------



## FireEel (Dec 19, 2006)

How's Godzilla gonna die? He has overpowered Wolverine-regen ya noe?

Lol, Godzilla took out a monster capable of wiping out PLANETS. Kyuubi couldn't even destroy a single Naruto village.

Oh well, guess Kyuubi's gonna be the fourth God-monster that Godzilla eats?

P.S : Godzilla was so impossible strong to defeat in modern times, King Ghidorah had to be sent back 65 million years ago to wipe out all life, resulting in the extinction of the dinosaurs.


----------



## SharinganKakashi16 (Dec 19, 2006)

I know he has killed one god but what are the other gods he has killed, because I have 26 godzilla movies and the only god he has beaten is king ceasar.
also something people need to realize is this in Naruto people have special powers, (Naruto can make hundreds of duplicates of himself) I am not saying that kyuubi would win but using the comparison of tokyo destruction vs. konoha destruction for this thread. the one reason that konoha was not destroyed was because the 4th hokage was able to use a spcial power to seal it up, otherwise it would have destroyed konoha.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 19, 2006)

I think all of us agreed that the world military forces would owned Konoha's forces

but lets bring it down a notch or few.
Japan's military would still beat Konoha's military.

and guess what? Godzilla bulldozed through the military.

Godzilla has fought guardians, a god, several monsters from outer space, etc.

Kyuubi? ...


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Dec 19, 2006)

meh, it could go either way, i'm personally in favor of kyuubi


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 19, 2006)

Wrong. Final Wars Godzilla eats naruto version Kyuubi for breakfast.


----------



## SharinganKakashi16 (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't think so if you have someone moving so fast that the human eye can not track them I am reasonably sure that the konoha army forces could would take down a modern army, (excluding Nukes) as well as the shadow clone technique which allows one to multiply himself many times, a clan that can control life sucking bugs, and a clan that can supersize themself to be taller than buildings, 
then there is the fact of the large summons, which have abilities that can destroy large areas at once.
Hell even ninjas have such abilites, in a matter of seconds, kakashi took down 19 replications with one move, or the katon abilities that are exhibited from the uchiha clan, Itcahis and sasuke both had large craters created by their fire technique.
or earth techniques that turn large areas of ground into a gaping hole to swallow the opponents then close up (Filler episode) 
or people with enough strength to make a huge crater in the ground from a single puch, or to bring an entire stone wall down with a single puch. 
then there is the makoto ability, the ability to make large amounts of trees sprout up using chakra.
these are just the abilities of some ninjas, they are also incredibly dangerous techniques that would be able to destroy large amounts of people in a single go


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 20, 2006)

SharinganKakashi16 said:


> I don't think so if you have someone moving so fast that the human eye can not track them I am reasonably sure that the konoha army forces could would take down a modern army, (excluding Nukes) as well as the shadow clone technique which allows one to multiply himself many times, a clan that can control life sucking bugs, and a clan that can supersize themself to be taller than buildings,
> then there is the fact of the large summons, which have abilities that can destroy large areas at once.
> Hell even ninjas have such abilites, in a matter of seconds, kakashi took down 19 replications with one move, or the katon abilities that are exhibited from the uchiha clan, Itcahis and sasuke both had large craters created by their fire technique.
> or earth techniques that turn large areas of ground into a gaping hole to swallow the opponents then close up (Filler episode)
> ...



Introduction to Character Animation


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 20, 2006)

I say kyuubi... he is more agile and faster than godzilla is..if we are talking about movies Godzilla, but if we are talking abou cartoon godzilla, modern version on fox not the one with *Godzooky*; Godzilla has it Down


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 20, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I say kyuubi... he is more agile and faster than godzilla is..if we are talking about movies Godzilla, but if we are talking abou cartoon godzilla, modern version on fox not the one with *Godzooky*; Godzilla has it Down



Wrong. GINO is alot weaker and smaller than Final Wars Godzilla. Final Wars Godzilla is a fucking plot device.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Dec 20, 2006)

eight tails demon said:


> Who would win?
> 
> Id give 3 to one on Kyuubi
> 
> ...



Kyubbi's Immortality and array of techniques >>>> Godzilla


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 20, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> Kyubbi's Immortality and array of techniques >>>> Godzilla




Godzilla taking out gods>Kyuubi(naruto manga/anime version)


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 20, 2006)

Japanese Godzilla > American Godzilla

As Crimson King suggested and noted, Godzilla from Final Wars whooped Gino's ass.


----------



## Neji (Dec 20, 2006)

^ agreed

godzilla is like god in japan


----------



## FireEel (Dec 20, 2006)

Godzilla has dealed with speedy enemies before.

He out-manuvere a monster flying at Mac 3, not to mention his incredible accuracy in taking down fighter planes all the time.

And if needed, he can simply unleash his atomic nova.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 20, 2006)

gawd, godzilla is so badass XD


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 21, 2006)

Crimson King said:


> Wrong. GINO is alot weaker and smaller than Final Wars Godzilla. Final Wars Godzilla is a fucking plot device.



It still doesn't matter either version of godzilla has it won.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 21, 2006)

Gojira takes this.

Recognise the beast.


----------



## Rainstorm (Dec 27, 2006)

Are you guys kidding? Godzilla is THE King of Monsters. He'll obviously win. Look at his hit list in the past.


----------



## Ali1mg (Dec 31, 2006)

I think the Kyuubi would win.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2006)

. . . Why the double posts of two different answers?


----------



## exmorte (Dec 31, 2006)

Just to reiterate what I have said earlier, *God*zilla wins this one.

Final Wars was one hecka awsome movie, oh and lets not forget orga, okay lets forget orga....  

But Final Wars Godzilla was indefeatable, and Kyuubi was trapped away inside the body of a baby... It took what several hundred miles of ice to trap godzillla? Which was only temporary..


----------



## Cava (Mar 20, 2007)

kyuubi is ofc, transformed to a kaiju-size to at least provide a decent fight  

so.. ya o.O


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 20, 2007)

Godzilla is a rampaging mindless beast.

kyuubi can think and even talk, and he is insanly powerfull, Godzilla gets curbstomped.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 20, 2007)

I believe this has been done before... several times. It usually depends on which Godzilla you use. Original jap one owns, almost every other version is horribly slaughtered.


----------



## Cava (Mar 20, 2007)

but godzilla has nvr died ;s well at least not in the millenium series.

n no the original jap one doesn't "own"... heck the millenium godzilla escaped a BLACKHOLE. he also survived a "absolute zero" ice attack(which is like way below 0degrees)...  original godzilla got owned by a oxygen destroyer :/

and the legendary atomic ray.... wouldn't it like, disintegrate kyuubi :/


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm just a messenger here...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 20, 2007)

FireEel to the rescue!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 20, 2007)

I assume we're talking about a nine-tailed kitsune, since we've never actually seen the kyuubi fight?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 20, 2007)

Kyuubi would rape Godzilla.


----------



## Shinkirou (Mar 20, 2007)

Naruto Kyuubi gets raped, Myth Kyuubi does the raping. Though yea, it also does depend on which version of Godzilla we're using.  Also, this has been done a few times before.


----------



## Cava (Mar 20, 2007)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I assume we're talking about a nine-tailed kitsune, since we've never actually seen the kyuubi fight?



well thats quite true... i guess i mean the thing gamabunta transforms into ^^

myth kyuubi... how much did they even elaborate on its powers? :S


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 20, 2007)

Godzilla handles Gamabunta-Kyuubi easily.

9-tails Kitsune handles Godzilla easily by TKO. Even though Godzilla is a physical powerhouse, the omniscient, illusion-wielding 9-tails Kitsune has him climbing up his own ass in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Cava (Mar 20, 2007)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Godzilla handles Gamabunta-Kyuubi easily.
> 
> 9-tails Kitsune handles Godzilla easily by TKO. Even though Godzilla is a physical powerhouse, the omniscient, illusion-wielding 9-tails Kitsune has him climbing up his own ass in a matter of minutes.



what did kishi said about kyuubi's powers??? @_@ i only rmbed he destroyed mountains n something liek that in the beginning


----------



## Kai (Mar 20, 2007)

Cava said:


> what did kishi said about kyuubi's powers??? @_@ i only rmbed he destroyed mountains n something liek that in the beginning



One swing of its mighty tail could destroy mountains and cause tsunamis... although depending on your interpretation, it could have meant all 9 tails.


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 20, 2007)

godzilla would beat the shit out of naruto-kyuubi.

it would be very interesting to see if naruto actually had a godzilla monster inside of him XD


----------



## FireEel (Mar 20, 2007)

Gai said:


> FireEel to the rescue!



   

Have I turned into a Crusade for Godzilla?

Doesn't matter.

Allow me to put a link to Godzilla's powers. If you haven't seen at least 3 ep of Jap Godzilla, read wiki on Godzilla, or simply thinks Godzilla's just some big fire-breathing lizard, I *HIGHLY RECOMMEND YOU GO* >>> *Zazou, Hector* - _Lights in the Dark_ & *Zazou, Hector* - _Lights in the Dark_

Now...I am extremely tired of repeatedly quoting what I have always quoted, so I shall sum it up in a single sentence.

*Godzilla can fucking destroy Earth, and has defended Earth against planet-destroying threats, time-travelling future civilisations hell-bent on killing him, as well as Gods.*

Show me some proof of Kyuubi performing a similar feat, or Kyuubi simply gets absorbed by Godzilla, adding even more to Godzilla's insane powers.


----------



## Kayugen (Mar 20, 2007)

Godzilla owns all.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Mar 20, 2007)

Godzilla with a +1/+1 Atomic breath attack.


----------



## Cava (Mar 20, 2007)

FireEel said:


> Have I turned into a Crusade for Godzilla?
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



but this is millenium godzilla ;x

ps. nvm i forgot about final wars xD awesome film! <3 kaiser gaidorah


----------



## Cava (Mar 20, 2007)

anyway just thought i'll share this photomanip i did a while ago of king gaidorah(and the weird-shaped building for the arts _Esplanade_ in my country, lol)

enjoy:


----------



## Iris (Mar 20, 2007)

Jplaya Kyuubi in a curbstomp.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 20, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> Godzilla is a rampaging mindless beast.
> 
> kyuubi can think and even talk, and he is insanly powerfull, Kyuubi gets curbstomped.



fixed it fer yah.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 20, 2007)

Godzilla is the KING of ALL monsters.  He can and will destroy the Kyubbi and then just because he can kill off the other eight tailed beasts.  His atomic blast could wipe out islands if I remember correctly.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 20, 2007)

Falco-san said:


> Godzilla is a rampaging mindless beast.
> 
> kyuubi can think and even talk, and he is insanly powerfull, Godzilla gets curbstomped.



It's like you don't even know anything about Godzilla outside the craptastic American made Godzilla movies.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Mar 20, 2007)

Enclave said:


> It's like you don't even know anything about Godzilla outside the craptastic American made Godzilla movies.



Lol There was only one craptastic American made Godzilla movie.

Godzilla would take this.


----------



## killfox (Mar 20, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> I'm just a messenger here...


THIS IS SPARTA! *kicks you into a hole*


----------



## killfox (Mar 20, 2007)

Kyuubbi loses because i pwnd him in Okami........In all seriousness though it depends on the version of Godzilla.


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2007)

King kong>godziill


----------



## Sylar (Mar 20, 2007)

Godzilla eats King Kong for breakfast.


----------



## FireEel (Mar 21, 2007)

*Godzilla is 6000 times the size of King Kong.*

Think again...

P.S : Don't believe me? Check out the stats then. King Kong is 10 tonnes in weight. Godzilla is a healthy 60,000 tonnes.


----------



## Cava (Mar 21, 2007)

FireEel said:


> How's Godzilla gonna die? He has overpowered Wolverine-regen ya noe?
> 
> Lol, Godzilla took out a monster capable of wiping out PLANETS. Kyuubi couldn't even destroy a single Naruto village.
> 
> ...



godzilla (in his dinosaur form) was strong enough to survive an atomic bomb  

and in godzilla vs destroyer if his destruction wasn't handled properly earth = sun in a few minutes


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 22, 2007)

Why has this lasted for 12 pages?

Godzilla facts:

- He can emit shockwaves from his body with the force of H-bombs
- His beam is strong enough to destroy a planetoid the size of the moon
- In Meltdown mode he would have destroyed the entire earth
- He can regenerate from fatal wounds
- He survived a black hole
- He can swim in lava under the earth's crust and not be hurt
- He can take multiple nukes and be unharmed
- He is quite intelligent in battle and displays good strategies and tactics


----------

